# I am embarrassed and ashamed here's why



## Rikylyn (Nov 26, 2016)

This forum was my one and only go-to spot to ask a question or just check out the questions others had, that I might use later with my projects. I laughed and cried many times after reading the postings here. And I learned many ways different skills can be done and admired the generous spirits here. (If this sounds like a confession, it is a confession). I had Life get in the way of my love for Knitting and Crocheting and was unable to keep up with the email notifications for the daily forums. Probably, no one has been there, but I had to opt-out for a while. I hope that I can quietly rejoin in the laughter as well as the tears, again.


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome home!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

You owe no one an apology, explanation, reason, or any of that. Just come back and have a good time here. You are always welcome


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome back to KP.


----------



## Rikylyn (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Enjoy again, Jay (from down-under)


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome back. You were missed.


----------



## JDavid1759 (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Awesomeness! Welcome back!! No apologies necessary hun!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Welcome back ????


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome back!!! :sm11:


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

deshka said:


> You owe no one an apology, explanation, reason, or any of that. Just come back and have a good time here. You are always welcome


Welcome back. Deshka said it well No reasons necessary. Life happens and we do our best to deal with it.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome back to this fantastic group of people. It is my sanity. ????


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Glad you're back ????


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome back. Sometimes life does have a way of getting us off track for awhile but as you see . . . you're back.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome back to KP


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Glad you are back. Life gets in everyones way now and then so do not be embarrassed we all have been there.

Fiona3. ????????????


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome again, glad you are here


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome back to Paradise!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Fran42 said:


> Welcome back. Sometimes life does have a way of getting us off track for awhile but as you see . . . you're back.


Yes it does! I have been experiencing that lately and now catching up with all the great folks here on KP again. :sm24:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

deshka said:


> You owe no one an apology, explanation, reason, or any of that. Just come back and have a good time here. You are always welcome


 :sm24: :sm24: Welcome back


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome back.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

A very warm welcome back.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Welcome back! No apologies, that's life!!!


----------



## Sticksandstring (Jul 5, 2018)

Welcome back to Paradise, Rikylyn, from gorgeous Mandeville, Louisiana. Not getting much knitting done with this beautiful weather!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello again. ????


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome back from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

Good to have you back!!!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

We all go through rough times in our lives. Welcome back and glad to know you are back. Enjoy your time.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Glad you came back! Enjoy


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

welcome back to KP


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome back.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

deshka said:


> You owe no one an apology, explanation, reason, or any of that. Just come back and have a good time here. You are always welcome


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Glad you've returned.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Welcome back, no apologies needed. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome back from Florida


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

So glad you are back with this supportive group of fiber craft friends!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad to have you back among us!


----------



## steph61 (Jun 17, 2016)

No judgements. Welcome back


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome back from Florida!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Good to have you back.


----------



## swerdna (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome back


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hope this means that you're back to stay as long as possible. Yep, Life has its way, doesn't it? Hope things are working out better for you now. And now....back to knitting!! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad you found your way back. Welcome.

No reason to be either embarrassed or ashamed. Life just sometimes gets in the way of creativity.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back from cold, wet and dreary Central Pennsylvania!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome back


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome Back. You probably already know that this forum provides so much encouragement and tons of inspiration.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

????????


Rikylyn said:


> This forum was my one and only go-to spot to ask a question or just check out the questions others had, that I might use later with my projects. I laughed and cried many times after reading the postings here. And I learned many ways different skills can be done and admired the generous spirits here. (If this sounds like a confession, it is a confession). I had Life get in the way of my love for Knitting and Crocheting and was unable to keep up with the email notifications for the daily forums. Probably, no one has been there, but I had to opt-out for a while. I hope that I can quietly rejoin in the laughter as well as the tears, again.


????????Absolutely! Welcome back.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

No need to ask Rikylyn, you are always welcome!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Life does that to us sometimes. We’re glad you can make it back!


----------



## BethKlinger (Oct 2, 2018)

I haven't been here too long but believe it's a great place that would welcome you back anytime. Never be afraid to re-join the circle!


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Welcome back, happy crafting with us again!


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

Welcome back.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## Dana in Calgary (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome back!!! Life is just one of those things we have no control over. It can be overwhelming. Sit back and enjoy once again.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi! Welcome back!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome back to us....


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome back to our friendly group. I am so happy you are back with us!


----------



## purple lady (Dec 23, 2016)

Welcome Home


----------



## queeniesue (Apr 30, 2018)

Don't just slip in; come back with a bang! 
Welcome back!


----------



## atgilbert (Jan 23, 2017)

Welcome back. I hope life has settled out for you.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome back!! No apology needed. Many of us have lapses when life becomes intense.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome back, and yes we all have "life in the way" challenges from time to time.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome back. :sm09:


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome home! So glad that life has calmed.


----------



## NanaMartha (Feb 17, 2018)

deshka said:


> You owe no one an apology, explanation, reason, or any of that. Just come back and have a good time here. You are always welcome


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I think each and everyone of us in one way or another at sometime has let life get in the way. But you are back now and we are happy to have you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome back! We're happy that you've come home!


----------



## Chris Michigan knitter (Jul 29, 2018)

Welcome back from Michigan.


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish I could give you a hug and say welcome back. We'll enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

So glad things are better.


----------



## kwiltcrazy (Nov 4, 2011)

This is a wonderful forum...welcome back!


----------



## tatter300 (Jan 20, 2017)

Just enjoy. No reason to apologize.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome back. Never apologize for having a “real life”.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

No apologies needed, sometimes life puts us in a spin. I am glad that things have settled back down for you and that you can once again enjoy the forum and the wonderful people who feel it is home away from home. Welcome back!


----------



## wadakknox (Jul 13, 2018)

Glad you made it back to KP. For many of us it is an asylum


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi! I also love KP! ????


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

Glad to have you back ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Rose1948 (Feb 12, 2017)

Welcome back, dear.


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

It's good that you're back, and you sure don't need to be embarrassed, or apologize for anything.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome back, I hope all is well with you now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome back.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Rikylyn said:


> This forum was my one and only go-to spot to ask a question or just check out the questions others had, that I might use later with my projects. I laughed and cried many times after reading the postings here. And I learned many ways different skills can be done and admired the generous spirits here. (If this sounds like a confession, it is a confession). I had Life get in the way of my love for Knitting and Crocheting and was unable to keep up with the email notifications for the daily forums. Probably, no one has been there, but I had to opt-out for a while. I hope that I can quietly rejoin in the laughter as well as the tears, again.


tell me about it. Gosh, how many times have any of us been doing something wrong, only to be too embarrassed to mention it here (I have!) I haven't been on KP lately as it eats up too much of my valuable knitting time  every time I log on, oh no there goes at least 45 minutes at least.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

deshka said:


> You owe no one an apology, explanation, reason, or any of that. Just come back and have a good time here. You are always welcome


Agree????


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome back! It is a great feeling to return after being away for a while. The 'Home where I belong' feeling is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome. May you continue to enjoy this lovely group.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad you are back c


----------



## alicealice (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi, from a relatively newbie on KP.


----------



## knitknut60 (Jun 24, 2017)

It's all good!????


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

Hurray your back!????


----------



## mrswyzard1521 (May 8, 2015)

I did the same thing glad we are both back.


----------



## mattdevlin456 (Oct 29, 2018)

SO glad you're back


----------



## vickles (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome back!! No apologies necessary


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

So glad to have you back.
Just enjoy yourself and us. Whenever.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome back to KP from New York.


----------

